# Dentist ahahah



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got home from emergency dentist appointment. Oh always something now my mouth is all swollen and frozen can't talk well.  I can't even drink anything and it is supper time   Well i wanted to keep busy guess i got what i ask for. Now i hope when freezing is gone so will the pain be gone.  Too much grinding my teeth actually broke one in half  ohohoh. Not too smart of me


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

> Too much grinding my teeth actually broke one in half  ohohoh.


Are you seeing a therapist for your anxiety?  That could help, along with a mouth guard (to at least protect the teeth, though the jaw clenching could still cause TMJ) and medications like clonazepam. 

BTW:

Compulsive Bruxism: How to protect your patients’ teeth 

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/sleep-dreams-insomnia/10041-notes-on-teeth-grinding.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey! Stop drooling on the forum, Violet!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

:lol:  Sorry Violet - I am actually more concerned about you tonight.  I just had to laugh at Dr. Baxter's comment.

I hope you're feeling better tonight.  :hug:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

Your funny my freezing finally out after 4 hours i think he gave me a bit too much do ya think.
Sorry will wipe off drool now  one way to clean the screen ah ah ah.  I am much better no pain and actually ate spagetti tonight nice and soft.
Thanks Daniel for post you have post for everything your so smart. Yes i will have to try to not grind teeth too much it was all that dam driving in the snow yesterday and then panic panic panic   Blame it on winter again.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm happy to hear the freezing has finally left Violet.  I really hate that feeling.  As for winter conditions - I get it, it always sends me into a bit of a panic mode myself.

I'm happy you're feeling better Violet - and it's so nice to hear you *smile*. :hug:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

Dr Baxter does say some funny things im still laughing.  Thanks for caring Jazzey I kept busy went Christmas shopping shovel snow  I know that distraction now is the best thing. Tommorrow will keep busy again with my sister then with the others.  It is night time i worry but i hope she calls again so i can sleep  I know it has to be this way  YEh she just called she is doing well.  eating soup i sent with her   I guess i will be okay now she sounds happy  Take one day at a time right and if i can't i will call for help.  thanks


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm not much a fan of night time recently...I'm currently trying out a new recipe for Christmas presents...So far, I'm not sure it worked out ...It's a good think I bought extra ingredients "in case" I flubbed.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

mmmmm sounds delicious i love baking  maybe that is what i will do tommorrow bake some christmas goodies lots and lots then make trays and give each family one  good idea Jazzey.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

:2thumbs:  That sounds nice, Violet.

This year I'm cooking for everyone some traditional French items along with a Christmas centerpiece (greenery and flowers) - each individual.  It's fun for me and, hopefully, they will appreciate that it was done from the heart. 

Trout Caviar: Rillettes de Porc  (this is what I'm making tonight - except I've already modified the recipe  -I stink at following recipes :blush


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Isn't "rilletes de porc" French for "swine flu"?


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

DR Baxter you are crazy just too funny.  I couldn't cook fancy stuff like that it sounds delicious and it is not nearly so good if you follow recipe  It is always better to modify a bit. I think they will love all the hard work you put into your gifts  Good for you.  My i just bake pies tarts squares deserts you know the sweet stuff.   You are a chef of the best palate and you are making me hungry. mmmmm


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Isn't "rilletes de porc" French for "swine flu"?



  you weren't supposed to reveal that little tidbit...However do I disguise this into a "good" Christmas gift...Sheesh...Thanks alot Dr. B...

Back to the drawing board now...It's only 7 hours wasted. 

Waiver:  nothing in this post should ever be construed as an admission that Jazzey is intentionally trying to poison her family members - she'd never "really" do that.


----------

